# Auflösung von Spielesammlung / über 240 Games / Frage zu eBay



## scumpy (10. August 2015)

*[eBay] Auflösung von Spielesammlung / 236 Games /*

Hallo,

ich löse meine Spielessammlung auf. Da ist einiges zusammengekommen, über 240 Spiele älteren Datums (Klassiker eben).
Nun wollte ich das bei eBay einstellen und dann kommt da eine tolle Meldung, dass ich FSK 18 Titel oder so was in der Auktion hätte und darum die Auktion nicht aktiv geschalten werden kann.
Mein Verdacht viel auf die beiden Games "Rune" und "Unreal" doch die Medlung kommt noch immer. GIbt es bei ebay eine Möglichkeit zu sehen, welche Spiele betroffen sind, bzw. welche in meiner Auktion das einstellen der Auktion verhindern.

Wollte jetzt hier nicht gleich alle 240+ Spiele posten, sonst geht das Rätselraten los, welche Spiele daran Schuld sind...

Doch wenn es nicht anders geht, stelle ich hier auch gerne die Liste rein.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Grüße an alle die das lesen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2015)

Wie sollen wir ohne die Titel zu kennen raten ? Das ist genauso als würde ich Dich fragen, welche meiner Spiele FSK 18 sind die ich habe..... Das einzige ist a) entweder selber die Verpackungen nach den USK-Logos (und Vorgängern) absuchen oder die Liste hier einstellen.


----------



## scumpy (10. August 2015)

OK, dann stelle ich eben die Liste rein, wollte das Forum ja nicht fluten 
Dachte, es gibt eine Option oder so in eBay, wo man sehen kann welcher Text oder Spieletitel den Jungs von eBay nicht passt...

wie gesagt nur an "Rune" und "Unreal" liegt es nicht

*so hier die Liste:*

- FIFA Football Manager- Interstate 82- Tomb Raider IV- WarCraft II (Klassiker von Blizzard)- NBA Live 97- FIFA 97- MDK (Klassiker von Shiny)- Formel 1 97 (Klassiker von Psygnosis)- Links LS 2000- Port Royale- Monopoly Special Edition WM France 98- FIFA 98- Frankreich 98 – die Fußball WM- Cultures- L.A. Rush- Moto Racer 2 (Klassiker)- ShadowMan- Jagged Alliance 2 (Klassiker)- Die Völker- Outcast- Dethkarz- Fifa 2000- Dark Reign 2- Nice 2 + Addon Tune-Up- NHL 98- FIFA 99- El Dorado- Rush vor Berlin- El Matador- FIFA 2005- FIFA 2003- Word War III Black Gold- NHL 2001- FIFA 2001- FIFA Fußball WM 2002- PDC World Championship Darts 2008 (letzte Ausgabe für PC)- Rainbow Six 3 RavenShield (der Taktik Klassiker, noch eingeschweist)- Soldiers – Heroes of WW II- Fußball Manager 2005- RUNE- FIFA 2004- Motormax – Offroad Extreme

*und Teil zwei:
*
- Z (Klassiker von Bitmap Brothers)
- EarthSiege 2- Bleifuss- DSA – Schatten über Riva
- Panzer General- Hind- Baphomets Fluch (Adventure Klassiker)- Toonstruck- Kings Quest VII- Orion Burger- Virtual Fighter PC- Star General- War Wind- Bermuda Syndrom- Air Power- Tilt- Chaos Control- Knight’s Chase- International Tennis Open- Apache Longbow- Solar Crusade- Action Soccer- Das Gewehr- Networks- 3D Ultra Pinball- Caesar II- Freespace- Diablo 1 (der Klassiker von Blizzard)- Die by the Sword- DSF Fußball Manager- Fallout- Fallout 2- Knights and Merchants- Leisure Suit Larry – Yacht nach Liebe- MAX 2- Might and Magic VI- Pandemonium 2- SWAT 2- Pro Pilot- Rayman- Redline Racer- RoboRumble- SCARS- Uprising 2 Lead and Destroy- Virus 2000- Rapid Assault- NHL Powerplay 98- FIFA WM Quali 98- Nucelar Strike- Bleifuss Fun- FIFA Soccer Manager- Floyd- Lands of Lore Götterdämmerung- Street Racer- G-Nome- Biing- Jack Orlando- Have a Nice Day- World Football- POD – Planet of Death (Autorenn-Klassiker)- Joint Strike Fighter- Subculture- Panzer General 3D- Earth 2140- Bundesliga Manager 97 Gold- Pazifik Admiral- War Wind 2- Imperialismus- Warbirds- Soldiers at War- Pro Pinball Timeshock- Flying Corps- Virtual Fighter 2- Demonworld- Links LS 98- Tomb Raider (der Klassiker von Eidos)- The Vortex- Seven Kingdoms- Jammit- Mega Race- Reunion- Cyclones- TFX Tactical Fight Experiment (Klassiker)- The Journeyman Project Turbo- Novastorm- Dragon’s Lair- 3D Ultra Pinball- Casino de Luxe- Litil Divil- Earth 2140- Lemmings Chronicles- 3D Ultra Pinball Creep Night- Freddy Pharkas- Jimmy Connors Great Courts 2- Wizkid- Colony Wars 2492- Space Quest VI- Lode Runner The Legend Returns- Hunter Hunted- Aces over Europe- Earthworm Jim- First Samurai- Pinball World- Anstoss World Cup Edition- Robinson’s Requiem- Cyclemania- Armored Fist- Actions Soccer- Cyberia- Fatal Racing- Maximum Road Race- Battle Isle- Might and Magic III- Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon- The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind- 3DO Games Decathlon- Beach Life- Airline Tycoon (Klassiker von Spellbound)- Need for Speed II Special Edition (Klassiker von EA)- Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness- KKND Krush Kill n Destroy 2 Krossfire- Chrome- Transport Gigant- City Life- Spellforce 1 (Klassiker Jowood)- Die Gilde + Addon- Gothic II- Bazooka Sue- Stratego- Stephen King’s F13- Fantasy General- King’s Quest VII- Pulleralarm Stafan Raab- Take your best shot- Carnage- Slipstream 500- Recoil- Pinball Construction Kit- Railroad Tycoon II- Sid Meyer’s Alpha Centauri- Olympic Soccer- Enemy Nations- Offroad- Bleifuss Rally- Fade to Black- Die Versuchung (eines der ersten interaktiven Spielen mit echten Schauspielern)- Gorky 17- NHL 99- 2 Fast for You- Fifa International Soccer (Klassiker erste CD Ausgabe)- Rallye Racing 97- NHL 97- Mystery Island- Thunder Brigade- Asghan- Hell Copter- Prince od Persia 3D- Congo (interaktives Movie Game)- Rugby World Cup 95 (Klassiker von EA)- Battle Isle 3 Schatten des Imperiums- Zool- Lotus- Nigel Mansell’s World Championship- F22 Air Dominance Fighter- Primal Rage- O-Zone- Destructions Derby 2 (Klassiker von Psygnosis)- Tycoon City New York- Unreal (Klassiker von Epic)- Legend of Kyrandia- Iron Assault- Jimmy White Whirlwind Snooker- Championship Manager 2- Herrscher der Meere- Descent 2- Prisoner of Ice- Singles 2 Wilde Zeiten- Die by the Sword- Warwind 2 die Invasion- Micro Machines V3- Conflict Freespace  The Great War- Anstoss 2 Gold (Klassiker von Ascaron)- Turok- DSA 3 Schatten über Riva- Dark Colony- Speedboat Attack- EarthSiege 2- Forsaken- Speed Busters- Fallout- MAX 2- Wrath of Earth- Magic of Endoria- Pizza Connection- Ford GTI Racing- Dungeon Keeper (Der Klassiker von Bullfrog / EA)- Prince of Persia Warrior Within (Ubisoft)- Industrie Gigant + Addon- Rally Racing 97- Turok- Slipstream 500


----------



## MichaelG (10. August 2015)

Bei Fallout kommts auf die Edition drauf an. Die deutsche war z.B. cut. Die ausländische hat keine Freigabe. Turok weiß ich jetzt nicht. MDK wäre auch so ein potentieller Kandidat. Unreal 1 war im Original afaik auch mit 18er Freigabe. Gorky17 bin ich mir nicht sicher. Das sind erst einmal die die mir auf den ersten Blick ins Auge fallen und wo ich die Freigaben checken würde. Die gesamten Sportspiele sind definitiv nicht betroffen.


----------



## scumpy (10. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde dass dann mal morgen checken, "El Matador" hat auch FSK 18.
Ohje, ich wollte nur schnell die Games in eBay reinstellen und jetzt so was...


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2015)

versuchs bei roteerdbeere oder einer vergleichbaren plattform. welche preise sich dort erzielen lassen, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## scumpy (10. August 2015)

So habe es jetzt Als Auktion einstellen können, startet am Samstag, 15.08.2015 20:30 Uhr, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Rausnehmen musste ich:
Rune, El Matador, Die by the Sword, Turok und man mag es kaum glauben, doch auch Panzer General ist erst ab 18 oder auf dem Index, hatte das damals mit FSK16 gekauft.
Jaja schon brutal, so ein Rundenbasierendes Taktikspiel über den Weltkrieg

@MichaelG
Danke für die Tipps

@Bonkic
Vielen Dank für die Alternative, kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Wynn (11. August 2015)

vergess nicht in der infomation zu schreiben das du nicht für vista/win7/win8/win10 kompatlität haftest weil viele deiner retail spiele heute nicht mehr laufen


----------



## scumpy (11. August 2015)

@Wynn
Habe solch einen Passus mit drin, Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Batze (11. August 2015)

Gib mal Link zur Auktion bei ebay, interessiert mich ja was da noch für geboten wird. Sind ja ein paar richtige alte Kracher dabei.


----------



## scumpy (11. August 2015)

Da bin ich auch gespannt...
Link zur Auktion folgt am Samstag Abend, sobald die Auktion aktiv ist.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. August 2015)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wir können ja ein kleines Tippspiel veranstalten. Ich sage 60 Euro.


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2015)

60 Eur halte ich auch für maximal realistisch (wenn keine Limited oder CE eine Rolle spielen). Ich würde vorsichtigereeise mal mit 50 Eur Schätzung herangehen.


----------



## scumpy (13. August 2015)

Also wenn man das so betrachtet und ca. 60 Euro dabei heraus kommen, darf man das niemals in Relation setzen, was ich über die Jahre dafür ausgegeben habe...das war viel.
Doch ich sehe das positiv, ich bekomme noch was dafür (hoffentlich 50 Euro +x), zusärtlich gibt es ne Menge Platz im Schrank und jemand anders hat noch ne Freude daran.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

scumpy schrieb:


> Also wenn man das so betrachtet und ca. 60 Euro dabei heraus kommen, darf man das niemals in Relation setzen, was ich über die Jahre dafür ausgegeben habe...das war viel.


 Eben, da wirst du eh niemals ansatzweise das bekommen, was du mal bezahlt hast, weil grad Games eben idR nach spätestens 5 Jahren als Restposten keine 5€ mehr kosten. Nur wenn du da einzelne sehr begehrte "Sammlerstücke" hast, kann da mehr bei rumkommen. Die Chance hast du im Gegensatz zu Hardware wenigstens noch - bei Hardware kannst du aber für ne ex-Top-Karte, die vor 10 Jahren 1000€ kostete, keine 10€ mehr verlangen  

Du kannst aber ruhig hier nen Link setzen, ist nicht verboten - oder erzähl halt mal, was bei rumkam


----------



## Batze (14. August 2015)

Was mich nochmal interessieren würde. Sind die Spiele alle in den Original Bigboxen? Und wenn ja, wie willst da die verschicken, also das muss ja ein riesen Karton werden.


----------



## scumpy (15. August 2015)

...so die Auktion ist Online, hier der Link:
236 PC-Spiele - Classic Sammlung - Mega Spielesammlung !!! selten - RAR | eBay


----------



## Crysisheld (15. August 2015)

scumpy schrieb:


> ...so die Auktion ist Online, hier der Link:
> 236 PC-Spiele - Classic Sammlung - Mega Spielesammlung !!! selten - RAR | eBay



hättest du nicht erst mal hier im forum fragen können, eventuell hätte ich mich für ein paar pappschachtel spiele interessiert, da ich selber die bigboxen sammle... die idsoftware titel zum beispiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast du lucasarts bigboxen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. August 2015)

Ich hänge meinen Hintern mal aus dem Fenster und sage kanpp unter fünfzig Euro als Gebot. Trotzdem viel Glück damit


----------



## scumpy (16. August 2015)

@Crysisheld
Nein, Bigboxen sind es keine (mehr)...


----------



## PcJuenger (16. August 2015)

Ich sage mal knapp 30.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. August 2015)

Wahnsinn, wie wenig die DInger mittlerweile bringen:
Pc spiele sammlung über 300 spiele | eBay

Ich korrigiere die 60 Euro auch mal auf 30-40 runter, da keine Boxen dabei sind.


----------



## PcJuenger (16. August 2015)

Hey, Korrekturen machen das System kaputt ;P


----------



## Crysisheld (16. August 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie wenig die DInger mittlerweile bringen:
> Pc spiele sammlung über 300 spiele | eBay
> 
> Ich korrigiere die 60 Euro auch mal auf 30-40 runter, da keine Boxen dabei sind.


Das sind teilweise Pyramiden Spiele und lose CDs für dich ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal nen 10er ausgeben würde. Gerade die SSI Spiele sind sehr preisstabil... 

DARK SUN Wake of the Ravager PC IBM and 100% compatible von SSI | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, wie wenig die DInger mittlerweile bringen:
> Pc spiele sammlung über 300 spiele | eBay
> 
> Ich korrigiere die 60 Euro auch mal auf 30-40 runter, da keine Boxen dabei sind.


  Das Problem ist sicher halt auch - zusätzlich zu der Frage, ob die Games was taugen - dass es so viele "Sammlungen" gibt, da hat kaum einer Bock nachzusehen, was denn da alles drin ist. D.h. die Leute, die vlt für EINES der Games allein 10€ oder mehr zahlen würden, suchen&finden diese Games evlt. gar nicht in "Sammlungs"-Auktionen. Da macht es ggf. Sinn, einzelne Spiele auch lieber einzeln anzubieten.


----------



## Denis10 (16. August 2015)

Aber wenn er die alle einzeln auf ebay anbietet riskiert er, dass das als gewerblich angesehen werden könnte. Vorausgesetzt er macht es in einem kurzem Zeitraum.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Aber wenn er die alle einzeln auf ebay anbietet riskiert er, dass das als gewerblich angesehen werden könnte. Vorausgesetzt er macht es in einem kurzem Zeitraum.


 man soll ja nicht ALLE einzeln anbieten, ich schrieb ja: "_Da macht es ggf. Sinn, einzelne Spiele auch lieber einzeln anzubieten_"

Wenn man unter 200 Spielen vielleicht 10 richtig "gute" hat, wird das kaum ein Käufer merken - wer liest sich schon die ganze Liste durch bei so vielen Games? Und wenn einer wiederum nen bestimmten Klassiker sucht, wird der auch eher nach Einzelauktionen schauen und nicht alle "200 Spiele für PC"-Auktionen durchforsten   so meinte ich das.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. August 2015)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Aber wenn er die alle einzeln auf ebay anbietet riskiert er, dass das als gewerblich angesehen werden könnte. Vorausgesetzt er macht es in einem kurzem Zeitraum.


 Solange er unter den 5000 EUR monatlich bzw. 200 Auktionen im Monat bleibt ist das absolut egal ob da einer glaubt er sei gewerblich. Solange du unter diesen Grenzen bleibst passiert da gar nix. Ausser natürlich er würde jetzt 10 Auktionen mit immer dem selben Spiel einstellen. Dann hätte diese Vermutung natürlich eine Grundlage! 

Das Problem ist bei Ebay viel mehr, das Händler Sammlern das Leben schwer machen indem Sie seltene Spiele "abgreifen" und dann natürlich überteuert verkaufen. Ein Freund von mir hat mal gesagt der Preis würde sich immer nach dem richten, was der dümmste bereit ist zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe nur, dass gerade im Retro Bereich diese Blase endlich mal platzt. Es ist einfach doof, wenn du als Sammler versuchst ein Spiel zu ersteigern und immer bieten Händler mit nur um es nachher für den doppelten Preis zu verkaufen. Double Dragon 2 war so ein Fall, wo ich dann irgendwann entnervt aufgegeben habe, weil ich es irgendwo nicht eingesehen habe, dass ein Spiel was normal unter Sammlern für 30 EUR verkauft wird auf einmal 90 bis 130 kosten soll...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. August 2015)

Am Ende war das erfolgreiche Gebot bei 54,00 Euro. Ich war es nicht....einer von euch ?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. August 2015)

Schon irgendwo traurig, dass so viele tolle Spiele es nicht über den Neupreis eines Call of Dutys schaffen


----------



## Batze (25. August 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Am Ende war das erfolgreiche Gebot bei 54,00 Euro. Ich war es nicht....einer von euch ?



...nö


----------



## scumpy (25. August 2015)

Also gegen etwas mehr hätte ich natürlich nichts gehabt 
Habe jetzt wenigstens wieder viel Platz im Schrank...

Und über 54 Euro sollte man sich nicht beschweren, hätte auch weniger seein können.

Danke nochmals an die Tipps und Hinweise von allen zu Beginn dieses Threads.
Und mit dem Schätzen der Auktion lagen ja auch einige ganz nahe dran...


----------



## Deedelleedee (6. September 2015)

Bei mir ähnlich habe noch ein paar Kästen im Keller ca. 500 PC Spiele und eine Xbox (keine 360) mit 49 Spielen und 4 Controllern.

Problem dabei ist, die meisten Spiele sind wie deine insgesamt keine 100 Euro mehr wert. Dazu noch Phantasmagoria, Monkey Island 1-3, The Dig, Indiana Jones etc. die man aber eigentlich nicht für den Preis verkaufen möchte. 

Die 18er wie Sin, Blood 2, Resident Evil 1-3, Shadow Warrior, Duke Nukem 3D, Carmageddon 1 / TDR2000 in Big Cases usw. würden vielleicht den Wert weiter anheben aber dort kommt wieder die Meldung (als Privater Händler keine ü 18 Games). 

Als alternative fand ich nur Rote Erdbeere. Dort ist aber eher der XXX Bereich vertreten.


----------



## DaXXes (15. November 2015)

Sorry wenn ich den alten Thread wieder hoch pusche, aber wie sieht es denn bei hood.de aus? Darf man da Ü18 Titel verkaufen?
Bei hood muss man halt mehr Zeit einplanen. Was du in ebay in 3 Tagen verkauft hast, braucht bei hood einen Monat. Es geht aber auch da was, es ist nicht so, dass man über hood gar nichts los wird.


----------

